# Wanting to be a wife.



## Feature.Ms.Kayla.Walker (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello,
I’m from the USA and I’m on here to learn and understand. I want to be a great wife to the person I love and I’m having hard time putting actions to it as well as understanding.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- you will find lots of help here!


----------



## Feature.Ms.Kayla.Walker (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you. And I hope so


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I add my welcome, and please feel free to tell us which actions are most important to you.


----------

